# Rearing stallion on book cover: white to black.



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

My daughter took this great photo of one of our stallions, the Australian Stock Horse stallion, Tintaras Chandra (he's a Cremello)...










and blacked him into a silhouette so he could be the cover of my latest book (about kids and their horses in the outback of Australia). I think she did a great job and made it look very eyecatching.










So, if you ever see the book and wonder about the cover, you'll know that the horse is quite real and not drawn or created on a computer - he's just been turned from white to black.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow that's a great photo!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is very cool! Nice photo and nice manip. Best of luck on your book!


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

That's so cool!!! Great photo 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

I liked the original photo but once he was made into a silhouette I thought he was just the 'perfect shape' for a rearing horse, something I hadn't really noticed in the full colour photo. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Really cool photo =) Your horse is also very gorgeous.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous, great pic!! Welcome to the forum. I'm a cremello fan too.


----------



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Far out! Serious silver brumby style


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh that's cool!


----------

